# Subclipse Repository Pfad ändern?



## TSH (13. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

unser SVN-Repository wurde von http://xyz/repos auf http*s*: //xyz/repos geändert und jetzt würd ich das gerne Eclipse bzw. Subclipse beibringen. Das Projekt wurde noch unter der alten URL ausgecheckt. Jemand eine Idee, wie man da vorgeht?


----------



## TSH (13. Jun 2008)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------

